# Good stocks to buy



## arhuomam (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi
I am new to this forum and also new to stocks.
I have around $10.000 and do not know which stocks should I buy.
I came across a stock called "Legacy Oil and Gas" and it seems good time to buy.

Please help me by recommending good stocks. I am father of six and I need extra money for my family.:chuncky:

Your help is highly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

I too like Legacy, I picked up some shares last week. The share price is down 1/3 from a year ago even though their 2p reserves are growing. I think it's worth $15/share still.

I'm going off memory here, but the analysis I did last week was that using a 5% discount rate, for every dollar invested 1 year ago you were buying $1.06 in 2p reserves, vs. $1.62 last week.


----------



## sam (Mar 16, 2012)

invest in what you know , how about something like MCD , KO ?


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

If your new to stocks the best thing you could invest in is your knowledge and understanding. Spend some time studying this forum(and others) and a ton of books before throwing your money into stocks. I would hate to hear how a father of 6 was forced into bankruptcy because he took the advice of someone on a forum board. No offense to the previous posters as their analysis is fair and apt. If you are already financially sound, have little or no debt, growing income, and an emergency fund then maybe it's time to look at DIY. I just got scared when you said you were a new investor and had a large family to support and then in the next breath mentioned 1 stock. It can be costly learning how to pick stocks properly. This shouldn't be something one just jumps into. If you have already taken care of the above then I offer my apologies and would suggest you wait for a bit of a pullback. This first quarter has been quite good and there will be more profit taking.

Welcome to the forum and good luck on your financial journey.

Cheers!


----------

